# Camera Raw 7.1



## yorkiemom (Apr 7, 2013)

I just downloaded this but after unzipping, all I see are these files... I don't know what they are. Shouldn't there be an exe file somewhere?

It shows 3 files:  adobe_20.RSA, adobe_20.SF and manifest.MF

Did it download wrong?


----------



## clee01l (Apr 7, 2013)

Norma, LR contains a complete version of Camera Raw built-in to the LR app.  You only need ACR as a standalone if you have PS or PSE.  The decimal version numbers are the same for compatibility for ACR and LR.  The latest release of LR is 4.4 If you update LR 4.1 to LR 4.4 via the menu item {Check for Updates...} LR will install the latest version and this will include the most current Camera RAW.  If you have PS v13 (CS6) or PSE v11, there will be a corresponding update for those apps that will install the latest version of ACR (7.4) semi-automatically.


----------



## yorkiemom (Apr 7, 2013)

Then why do I get this message when I send a photo from LR to be edited in CS5? Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 7, 2013)

yorkiemom said:


> Then why do I get this message when I send a photo from LR to be edited in CS5? Thanks.


Because you need CS6.x to use ACR 7.4.  The latest ACR version available for CS5 is ACR6.7.   The proper response to this message is {Render using Lightroom} Your LR is already using ACR7.4 to convert your RAW files.  You can not send a RAW file to CS5 and pass the LR adjustments through, because your version of PS (v12.x) does not understand the ACR7.x adjustments.  So your rendered file will be a TIFF (preferable) or a PSD with the LR adjustments "baked in".


----------



## yorkiemom (Apr 8, 2013)

I thought so. That's what I've been doing...rendering using LR. I usually don't get the message but once and a while it comes up. Maybe because I'm not paying attention, not sure. Usually all my files will be rendered using TIFF. What would be the difference using PSD with the adjustments "baked in"? Wouldn't it be the same as the TIFF with the same adjustments? I know TIFFs are usually larger files right? What would be the reasoning for using PSD? Would that be for if you wanted to change again, at least the layers would stiff be intact? Guess I will have to do a test to see.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 8, 2013)

Tiff also supports Layers, so no real difference in that regard. But rather than me try to comment on the Tiff or PSD question, have a read of this post from Jeff Schewe at the Luminous Landscape forum on this very issue.


----------



## yorkiemom (Apr 9, 2013)

Wil check it out...thanks a much everyone for the help!


----------



## Bryan Conner (Apr 9, 2013)

I also recommend using tiffs instead of psd files.  Adobe even recommends this when transferring between Lightroom and Photoshop. Read the documentation here: http://help.adobe.com/en_US/lightroom/using/WS42D207D7-B290-4baa-A896-AB71965BF24B.html   If you want to process a 32bit HDR file in Lightroom, it must be a tiff, Lightroom will not open a 32bit psd file.  Tiff is the way to go.

Tiff offers the option of using lossless compression that can result in a significantly smaller file size.


----------

